# This is powerful right here



## Jody Hawk (Jan 10, 2008)

Watch this entire video. Rhonda's been telling me about it. She can't watch it without crying. It's awesome !!!!




<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyheJ480LYA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cyheJ480LYA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jan 10, 2008)

All i can say is wow, the hair on my arms and neck is still standing. Amazing video, thank you so much for sharing. I dont think i have ever seen a video that has affected me this much, really makes you appreciate how much god grants you and how much he loves you!!! Wow, see now im sitten here with tears rollen.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 10, 2008)

Jody,

Powerful is right....

That's INCREDIBLE....

The TRUTH is SPOKEN...

Thank you Lord for your continued blessing upon our lives!!
>

>Haven


----------



## Dr. Phil (Jan 10, 2008)

That is Incredible!!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jimmy_mac (Jan 10, 2008)

wow...I Needed to see that, I can relate. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leroy (Jan 10, 2008)

we watched this a couple months ago at Church. Very powerful indeed.


----------



## gofish07 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Amazing*

We too had a group of teens put this play on at D'ville FB, it was the absolutly spine tingling.

Thanks for sharing that. I love to watch it.


----------



## duckblaster (Jan 10, 2008)

*video*

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 11, 2008)

Jody,
 This skit is sung by Lifehouse and the name of the song is Everything. Read the words of the song and it puts a whole new meaning to this skit. My wife and I have used this to show our youth at church just how rough life can be. They enjoyed it so much that they put the skit on in our church. 3 youth came to know Christ as their personal savior. It is a great skit and Iwould love for others to see this skit in person. When you watch it, it gives you chills. When you see it live and the people you know are doing the acting, reality hits home. Hard to get through without shedding a tear. Good Post. Tim


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with Rhonda on the crying!

Man that is powerful!

Thanks for posting this Jody. I just finished a 16+ hour day of work, to Chicago and back, I really needed that before bedtime


----------



## DavidW (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm speechless, that was a blessing to see. I think we have all been in the same situation as the young girl at some point in our lives. I'm just glad that I made my way back to God.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 11, 2008)

I love the part when she throws the gun down and runs to Christ !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Puts chills over me !!!!!!!


----------



## trumpdriver (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Powerful Message. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsumberhant (Jan 22, 2008)

That was Awesome!


----------



## SixShooter (Jan 22, 2008)

What an awsome video, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 22, 2008)

man, that gave me some serious goosebumps!  thank you for posting!


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jan 22, 2008)

Wonderful post!  I had tears too!  Working with young people, I see a lot of times when teens do not know what direction to turn.  This skit would be great for our youth. Thanks for sharing


----------



## funandgun (Jan 24, 2008)

You should watch Rick Burgess' sermon and then this....WOW.....what a wonderful morning it has been.


----------



## cooltimbers (Jan 24, 2008)

*Thanks, I needed that*

I needed that message this morning.  Thanks


----------



## bobbie (Jan 24, 2008)

cooltimbers said:


> I needed that message this morning.  Thanks



Me, too. Been needing that for a while....can't stop crying though.......


----------



## fishbum2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

the youth group at church has done this it allways gives me chills
thanks jody for sharing


----------



## Sadie (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing! What a reminder of how powerful our God is and how much He loves us. Thanks again..


----------



## SixShooter (Jan 25, 2008)

here's another link in case your like me and you tube is firewalled at work

http://www.godtube.com/view_video.php?viewkey=139f9c4c0036b123ee12


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jan 29, 2008)

Every time i see that, i cant help but freeze up and tears fall.  I really needed that today, thank you so much for posting, praise god for that.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW!! POWERFUL!........what more can be said


----------



## potsticker (Feb 1, 2008)

awsome!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting that.  It was really good.


----------



## red tail (Feb 1, 2008)

Man that is powerful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing... I haven't seen that one, really strong message!


----------



## Fortner (Feb 4, 2008)

Powerful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jody7818 (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a great video.  I've seen it before a few months ago, and it never gets old.  I was shedding tears then just like I am now.  And it's hard not to.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Jul 3, 2008)

This one never gets old...


----------



## Goatwoman (Jul 3, 2008)

*Video*

AWESOME !!  Thank you for sharing and it will certainly bring you to tears.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 3, 2008)

Am I the only one or .....never mind, the message is the focus and the bunch of young people on that particular vid are talented. It really gave me that chill too and reminded me just how simple and pure his love for us is.


----------



## Mr W. (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow Thats great!


----------



## tyler1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Our youth did this at our church.  You could have heard a pin drop the place was so quiet.  If this won't move you your mover is broke.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Jody. I think we've all been in that skit at one time or another.


----------

